# Question for those of you who effectively quit Uber



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?

I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I took 3 weeks off over Christmas, and they were sending me personalized texts at the end of week 3, basically grovelling to talk to me about my absence from the app.

All that matters to me is the money as well.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?
> 
> I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂



I made $25-$30 p/hr. It had NOTHING to do with money. It had EVERYTHING to do with how much the company sucks, how they defend the pax and threaten the driver, how inherently dangerous the job is...but MOSTLY how much the company sucks and how pax can do anything and drivers get threatened with deactivation or some other penalty ALL. THE. TIME...


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> I made $25-$30 p/hr. It had NOTHING to do with money. It had EVERYTHING to do with how much the company sucks, how they defend the pax and threaten the driver, how inherently dangerous the job is...but MOSTLY how much the company sucks and how pax can do anything and drivers get threatened with deactivation or some other penalty ALL. THE. TIME...


I havent quit ...yet, But I have cut way back. Apparently not enough to trigger Ubers concern

If asked I would say, Its the money, But its not that the money isnt enough, its that I dont need as much today, as I did when I started. Today Im only going out when I have a scheduled ride. And Im doing more private private rides now


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Once I quit driving, all their emails and texts were ignored and deleted.

Why give them more info? They will have to pay me consultancy fees.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> I made $25-$30 p/hr. It had NOTHING to do with money. It had EVERYTHING to do with how much the company sucks, how they defend the pax and threaten the driver, how inherently dangerous the job is...but MOSTLY how much the company sucks and how pax can do anything and drivers get threatened with deactivation or some other penalty ALL. THE. TIME...


I see you’re from Philly too. $25-$30 an hour before expenses is probably about the best you can do today, but it’s trash compared to how it a couple years back. After expenses, its similar to burger flippin money and that’s if you drive a beater that sips gas. God forbid you got something relatively new or a V6 engine. Considering how much more expensive everything car related is now vs then, you’d have to make $40 an hour today before expenses to be like $25 an hour in 2019.

I agree you on the non money points you make, but you can largely control the safety level of the job and the amount of trifling scumbag customers you deal with by choosing when and where you drive. However, Uber controls the money flow and they are keeping a bigger and bigger cut for themselves with each passing day. I used to typically get at least 85% of the fare and often more than 100% of it. Now its rare i get more than 55% and believe me, I know all the tricks.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

anteetr said:


> I see you’re from Philly too. $25-$30 an hour before expenses is probably about the best you can do today, but it’s trash compared to how it a couple years back. After expenses, its similar to burger flippin money and that’s if you drive a beater that sips gas. God forbid you got something relatively new or a V6 engine. Considering how much more expensive everything car related is now vs then, you’d have to make $40 an hour today before expenses to be like $25 an hour in 2019.
> 
> I agree you on the non money points you make, but you can largely control the safety level of the job and the amount of trifling scumbag customers you deal with by choosing when and where you drive. However, Uber controls the money flow and they are keeping a bigger and bigger cut for themselves with each passing day. I used to typically get at least 85% of the fare and often more than 100% of it. Now its rare i get more than 55% and believe me, I know all the tricks.


1) I'm not from Philly. I went into there to drive bc that's where the money was.
2) I have a very gas efficient car and spent roughly $20 - $25 per night doing about 250 miles or so. And I bought it specifically for doing rideshare. Brand new last April. Beaters are not gas efficient.

3) I'm not sure why you drivers like to say "after expenses, it's xxx"...my expenses were an oil change every 6k miles, which was about every 6 weeks. $65 at the dealer. Inexpensive front tires replaced at about 40k miles. Car insurance, but I'd have to pay that anyway, no matter what job I had, with a rideshare rider for an extra $22 a month.

So are you trying to say that $10 a week towards an oil change, $5.50 a week for rideshare insurance, and $100 a week for gas (out of $1300 - $1400 weekly profit) brings my pay of $30 or so per hour down to $10 or so? Where'd you learn math??? I worked 4 nights a week. That's 25 (gas), + 2.5 (for oil change), + 1.5 (for rideshare insurance rider). That's $29 per night expenses....out of $300-$350..*.Which means I made roughly $25- 27 p/hr after expenses. Nobody at McD's is making $27 p/hr Most rideshare drivers don't even GROSS that much per hour.*

4) There's no way that you EVER got 85% of the fare and you DEFINITELY never got 100%. LET'S STOP THE BULLSH*T, ok?!
Neither Uber nor Lyft ever gave you ALL of the money they charged a pax.

5) I drove for 3 of the past 5 yrs, and the money was never higher "back then"..

6) You're delusional if you think you're controlling your safety level. The job is inherently dangerous. The blond-headed teen who slashed that driver to death a few years ago was picked up in a normal neighborhood, and she looked like any other clean cut 17 year old. He probably thought she looked safe too. But he's still dead because he didn't expect it.

Did you go off your meds this morning or something?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The worst of times... said:


> 4) There's no way that you EVER got 85% of the fare and you DEFINITELY never got 100%. LET'S STOP THE BULLSH*T, ok?!
> Neither Uber nor Lyft ever gave you ALL of the money they charged a pax.


Oh really?


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

New2This said:


> Oh really?
> 
> View attachment 637856
> View attachment 637857
> ...



Your point is what? No driver is getting 100% "most of the time", as he wrote. Or 85%.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The worst of times... said:


> Your point is what? No driver is getting 100% "most of the time", as he wrote. Or 85%.


You shouldn't write in absolutes: 



The worst of times... said:


> 4) *There's no way that you **EVER* *got 85% of the fare* and *you DEFINITELY never got 100%.* LET'S STOP THE BULLSH*T, ok?!
> Neither Uber nor Lyft ever gave you ALL of the money they charged a pax.


My point is that I have gotten more than 100% on numerous occasions. For a long time those kinds of percentages were an everyday occurrence for me. 

I used to be pissed if Uber didn't lose money on a trip.

It's all in knowing your market and maximizing profit.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

New2This said:


> You shouldn't write in absolutes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that. It's just the way you worded it: _"I used to typically get at least 85% of the fare and often more than 100% of it.". _
You are correct that it's all about knowing the market and maximizing profit. I marvel at drivers who complain how they sat in their driveway for 20 mins waiting for a ride. If I waited more than 3 mins for a ride, I moved to where the likelihood was more definite. Not sure why some drivers don't understand that part.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

anteetr said:


> I see you’re from Philly too. $25-$30 an hour before expenses is probably about the best you can do today, but it’s trash compared to how it a couple years back. After expenses, its similar to burger flippin money and that’s if you drive a beater that sips gas. God forbid you got something relatively new or a V6 engine. Considering how much more expensive everything car related is now vs then, you’d have to make $40 an hour today before expenses to be like $25 an hour in 2019.
> 
> I agree you on the non money points you make, but you can largely control the safety level of the job and the amount of trifling scumbag customers you deal with by choosing when and where you drive. However, Uber controls the money flow and they are keeping a bigger and bigger cut for themselves with each passing day. I used to typically get at least 85% of the fare and often more than 100% of it. Now its rare i get more than 55% and believe me, I know all the tricks.


I bought a new Camry Hybrid a few months ago. I work NJ, I make $20-25 an hour after ALL vehicle expenses. I’m fully aware that things used to be better, but you can still make a decent living if youre in a decent, market and know how to hustle.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Dear screenshot members: Stop.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?
> 
> I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂


For me, it's not the money. The primary reasons are:

It's a huge consumer of my time. While that relates to money, it's not the same thing. I'm trying to catch up on housework, not fall farther behind.

The other issue is the continuing pandemic. I've gotten all my shots, so there's not a lot of risk for me. But my Significant Other (who I do want to keep!) refuses to get any vaccine shots. Not exposing myself to potential covid infection helps keep my S.O. from getting it.

I haven't logged on to Uber in almost two years. I still want to, but it'll have to wait until the covid numbers get better.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

COVID is here to stay. Once Omicron fades, there'll be another variant discovered somewhere else, and it will attack people differently than every other previous variant. We're in a never-ending game of Whack-A-Mole now.

I haven't quit, but I'm down to two or three rides per month, typically on days when I'm very bored. I'll go out on an afternoon and fire up all the delivery apps: Grub Hub, Door Dash, Uber, Lyft. I have much better luck with the other three compared to Uber.

With gas prices ridiculously high, and used cars even more ridiculous, it's just a lousy idea to keep doing this as a main source of income. Luckily, I have two W-2 jobs that more than pay my bills, so rideshare and delivery apps have moved to the backburner for a very long time. Perhaps permanently if the costs associated with this gig don't come down over the next year.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?
> 
> I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂


I haven't quit but I have given up thinking things will ever be like 2016 again.
Rideshare 2022 is what it is.
A minimum wage job.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> I have a very gas efficient car and spent roughly $20 - $25 per night doing about 250 miles or so. And I bought it specifically for doing rideshare. Brand new last April. Beaters are not gas efficient.


My beater is extremely gas efficient. My 2010 Focus gets 25mpg in CC gridlock and 35mpg on the freeway, both of which are solid. At today’s gas prices it costs about 35c a mile to operate all in and that’s with exactly zero for depreciation, which on your brand new car is probably 35c a mile alone. It’s your biggest expense with a new vehicle and still counts even if you don’t realize it until you buy another car.

So lets say it really costs you 50c a mile in total to drive your new car or $125 a day when you realistically count your expenses, which is probably a low estimate. Still think you’re doing better than a spatula jockey?


----------



## 224619 (Jan 2, 2022)

The worst of times... said:


> I made $25-$30 p/hr. It had NOTHING to do with money. It had EVERYTHING to do with how much the company sucks, how they defend the pax and threaten the driver, how inherently dangerous the job is...but MOSTLY how much the company sucks and how pax can do anything and drivers get threatened with deactivation or some other penalty ALL. THE. TIME...


 total support !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

anteetr said:


> My beater is extremely gas efficient. My 2010 Focus gets 25mpg in CC gridlock and 35mpg on the freeway, both of which are solid. At today’s gas prices it costs about 35c a mile to operate all in and that’s with exactly zero for depreciation, which on your brand new car is probably 35c a mile alone. It’s your biggest expense with a new vehicle and still counts even if you don’t realize it until you buy another car.
> 
> So lets say it really costs you 50c a mile in total to drive your new car or $125 a day when you realistically count your expenses, which is probably a low estimate. Still think you’re doing better than a spatula jockey?


My 2017 Prius has 391, 601 miles.
I bought it brand new and the depreciation is key to my business model.
It was the best business decision I ever made with Rideshare.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

anteetr said:


> My beater is extremely gas efficient. My 2010 Focus gets 25mpg in CC gridlock and 35mpg on the freeway, both of which are solid. At today’s gas prices it costs about 35c a mile to operate all in and that’s with exactly zero for depreciation, which on your brand new car is probably 35c a mile alone. It’s your biggest expense with a new vehicle and still counts even if you don’t realize it until you buy another car.
> 
> So lets say it really costs you 50c a mile in total to drive your new car or $125 a day when you realistically count your expenses, which is probably a low estimate. Still think you’re doing better than a spatula jockey?



Your suggestion that it costs $125 a day in expenses due to car depreciation & expenses *is so absurd *that I have no reply to you. THAT is why you are a rideshare driver and not doing something else more professional. 

Wait, I DO have a reply. $25 a day for gas, a few more dollars for car maintenance and insurance as noted previously, and *YOU ARE SUGGESTING THAT AROUND $90 A DAY IS FOR DEPRECIATION.* 

$90 X 20 days a month driving =$1800 a month. So in 10 months, I'd have just 50-60k miles on my new car (which has a 100k warranty), *but according to your idiotic calculations,* I'd also have $18,000 set aside...which is exactly what my new car cost. Or you're suggesting that my car with only 50-60k miles on it would be only worth ZERO....hahahahaha...lord, you drivers are so ridiculous.

*Surely EVEN YOU CAN SEE HOW TOTALLY STUPID YOUR ASSERTIONS ARE. *


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

The worst of times... said:


> Your suggestion that it costs $125 a day in expenses due to car depreciation & expenses *is so absurd *that I have no reply to you. THAT is why you are a rideshare driver and not doing something else more professional.
> 
> Wait, I DO have a reply. $25 a day for gas, a few more dollars for car maintenance and insurance as noted previously, and *YOU ARE SUGGESTING THAT AROUND $90 A DAY IS FOR DEPRECIATION.*
> 
> ...


Well maybe in your specific case it isnt $125 a day because you were at least smart enough to buy a cheap, likely Korean car, but I guarantee your real expense number, which includes more than gas, oil changes and rideshare gap insurance is a lot closer to my $125 a day than it is to your $25 a day, which I honestly believe doesn’t cover your daily gas bill if you’re driving 250 miles a day. 

Only one of us here is idiotic and cant do math.
Hint: It isn’t me.

P.S. I professionally count other people’s money and no longer drive. Hence, why I started the thread. It’s not even worth it as a side job right now to me.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The worst of times... said:


> I'm not sure why you drivers like to say "after expenses, it's xxx".


It's because there are expenses associated driving. The irs says that it was 56 cents per mile last year. Your expenses may be less, even considerably less, you're lucky. I'll admit that 56 /mile is high, and most of us don't see anything near that in expenses most people grossly under estimate their costs. 

If your car cost 30k new and you sell it for 8k, assuming you used it 100% for ride share. 22k is an expense that needs to be taken into consideration. $17,600 if 80% ride share usage. 

There's a reason the irs gives us the amount they do, it's not just because. There will eventually be repairs needed on that car related to the miles you put on them. Just because the next owner paid for those repairs doesn't change the fact they are related to your miles. 

Again, I doubt your costs will approach 56/ mile but they are undeniably more than gas & maintenance. Every mile you put on your car it's worth less money. That is an expense.


----------



## 224922 (Jan 9, 2022)

Boca Ratman said:


> It's because there are expenses associated driving. The irs says that it was 56 cents per mile last year. Your expenses may be less, even considerably less, you're lucky. I'll admit that 56 /mile is high, and most of us don't see anything near that in expenses most people grossly under estimate their costs.
> 
> If your car cost 30k new and you sell it for 8k, assuming you used it 100% for ride share. 22k is an expense that needs to be taken into consideration. $17,600 if 80% ride share usage.
> 
> ...




The context of my entire post was that I DID understand, *clearly*, what the expenses are, as well as depreciation, and drivers like to post ridiculous overestimates regarding their expenses so they can state they are only make minimum wage. Yet they go on driving.

You obviously misread my intent.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> COVID is here to stay. Once Omicron fades, there'll be another variant discovered somewhere else, and it will attack people differently than every other previous variant. We're in a never-ending game of Whack-A-Mole now.


That may very well be the case.

Whether it is or not, I won't consider driving for Uber while the US is putting up its worst infection numbers so far, including all of the last two years.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The worst of times... said:


> 90 X 20 days a month driving =$1800 a month. So in 10 months, I'd have just 50-60k miles on my new car (which has a 100k warranty), *but according to your idiotic calculations,* I'd also have $18,000 set aside...which is exactly what my new car cost. Or you're suggesting that my car with only 50-60k miles on it would be only worth ZERO....hahahahaha...lord, you drivers are so ridiculous.


I use 50c per mile, including both maintenance and depreciation. What figure do you use?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

We cut your pay year after year, and now were wondering why your mad?lol


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Just the facts Jack. In San Francisco 2014 Uber had many $50 hr guaranteed 3 and 4 day weekends. We were paid as long as we were logged on. I remember sitting for 4 hours parked during the end of Bottle Rock in Napa..Following Wednesday paid as promised no minimum rides or dollar amount. until drivers started scamming the program. Back then there wasn't a 12-hour driving limit. $$$$. Multiple 2 hour $40 hr. guaranteed time periods in a day. These guarantees started shortly after the reduction from 85% of $1.85 minimum per mile to 80%. 2015 new drivers got hired at 75% vets stayed at 80%. The pay for X went to $1.55 then $1.31. Lyft followed the uber pay cuts identically usually within a day or two. Eventually, Uber decided not to use the rider's trip charge (invoice) paying drivers 80 or 75% minimum Better to pay us 100% of mileage and lower it even further. We started getting 100% of $1.05. Followed by .91, .80, now .65 and drivers are still signing on. It's .60 in the east bay even lower in Sac Yes, I know there is a minute charge of .30 for X and XL in the Bay area. Only .11 a minute in Southern CA. GAS is 50% more than before the pandemic. 15% increase in Vehicles and tolls. Almost every salary in the nation went up yet driver's pay is cut again this time 20% and both companies are charging the rider minimum of 25% more.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

anteetr said:


> My beater is extremely gas efficient. My 2010 Focus gets 25mpg in CC gridlock and 35mpg on the freeway, both of which are solid. At today’s gas prices it costs about 35c a mile to operate all in and that’s with exactly zero for depreciation, which on your brand new car is probably 35c a mile alone. It’s your biggest expense with a new vehicle and still counts even if you don’t realize it until you buy another car.
> 
> So lets say it really costs you 50c a mile in total to drive your new car or $125 a day when you realistically count your expenses, which is probably a low estimate. Still think you’re doing better than a spatula jockey?


The new car will definitely be more reliable than a 12 year old Focus.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> All that matters to me is the money as well


Drivers like you tarnish the brand. Money is a distant second when it comes to bending over backwards for our esteemed customers. Right?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> The new car will definitely be more reliable than a 12 year old Focus.


Generally speaking, I’d agree with you. However, I’ve owned this particular Focus since it was brand new and it is literally the most reliable car I’ve ever owned. I just turned 200k miles on it and I can count the amount of times it broke in that time on one hand, the most expensive repair being a $400 starter replacement that I honestly consider a maintenance item considering it was 11 years old at the time. I’d put it up against anybody’s Toyota and expect to give it to my kid when he gets his license in 6 years.

While we’re on that subject, depreciation is the biggest expense on a new car, while maintenance eventually becomes the biggest expense on a beater. The trick is to get something reliable and well depreciated and keep it until it starts to nickel and dime you to death. I started full time uber with a 4 year old Chrysler minivan as my main ride. It was worth $16k at the time and $500 when I traded it in in October after putting 180k additional miles on it. Depreciation for the last three years were exactly zero, but the repairs and maintenance portion of my operating expenses in that time steadily crept upward on a per mile basis. It owed me nothing at that point, having been generally reliable and paying for itself many times over while I had it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

The worst of times... said:


> *is so absurd
> 
> YOU ARE SUGGESTING THAT AROUND $90 A DAY IS FOR DEPRECIATION.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

anteetr said:


> Generally speaking, I’d agree with you. However, I’ve owned this particular Focus since it was brand new and it is literally the most reliable car I’ve ever owned. I just turned 200k miles on it and I can count the amount of times it broke in that time on one hand, the most expensive repair being a $400 starter replacement that I honestly consider a maintenance item considering it was 11 years old at the time. I’d put it up against anybody’s Toyota and expect to give it to my kid when he gets his license in 6 years.
> 
> While we’re on that subject, depreciation is the biggest expense on a new car, while maintenance eventually becomes the biggest expense on a beater. The trick is to get something reliable and well depreciated and keep it until it starts to nickel and dime you to death. I started full time uber with a 4 year old Chrysler minivan as my main ride. It was worth $16k at the time and $500 when I traded it in in October after putting 180k additional miles on it. Depreciation for the last three years were exactly zero, but the repairs and maintenance portion of my operating expenses in that time steadily crept upward on a per mile basis. It owed me nothing at that point, having been generally reliable and paying for itself many times over while I had it.


Personally I’m willing to pay a premium to have a new car, that I know the history of, that it wasn’t best to shit etc.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If we were employees we would be paid mileage at 56 cents a mile. This is a federal law. We would be paid for pick up which would stop the ridiculous long pick up requests. Wonder what they would pay us once they had to really pay for the car like every other real company has to. You work for Apple, Cisco, Safeway and use your car for work they're reimbursing you 56 cents minimum for using your car for work puposes,.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Personally I’m willing to pay a premium to have a new car, that I know the history of, that it wasn’t best to shit etc.


I definitely understand that. It’s just not as important to me for a vehicle I plan to beat the shit out of anyway 😂


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

UberXking said:


> If we were employees we would be paid mileage at 56 cents a mile. This is a federal law. We would be paid for pick up which would stop the ridiculous long pick up requests. Wonder what they would pay us once they had to really pay for the car like every other real company has to. You work for Apple, Cisco, Safeway and use your car for work they're reimbursing you 56 cents minimum for using your car for work puposes,.


You would be paid minimum wage plus 56c a mile. You would also work when they want you to (max 29 hours a week) and take all rides or you’re ****ing fired.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

anteetr said:


> You would be paid minimum wage plus 56c a mile. You would also work when they want you to (max 29 hours a week) and take all rides or you’re ****ing fired.


I agree. So at a minimum 50,000 miles a year $27,500
Wage $22,000
Tips. $7,200
Over $56,000 should be the minimum if we were paid minimum wage. More if you are driving XL or higher. + There would be higher pay for overtime,swing and graveyard shifts. 
We take a lot of abuse like all groups that are not organized.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

UberXking said:


> I agree. So at a minimum 50,000 miles a year $27,500
> Wage $22,000
> Tips. $7,200
> Over $56,000 should be the minimum if we were paid minimum wage. More if you are driving XL or higher. + There would be higher pay for overtime,swing and graveyard shifts.
> We take a lot of abuse like all groups that are not organized.


I think those numbers are pretty reasonable except you’re forgetting a couple things. Most importantly, you’re still using your car and responsible for all of it’s expenses out of that 56c a mile. That goes to zero if they supply the car.

There won’t be any overtime because they wont even allow any driver enough hours to be forced into providing health insurance for them. I also highly doubt they’ll offer so much as an extra nickel for doing overnight.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Drivers like you tarnish the brand. Money is a distant second when it comes to bending over backwards for our esteemed customers. Right?


Wadda yah mean man !!!

I worship the community.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

anteetr said:


> I think those numbers are pretty reasonable except you’re forgetting a couple things. Most importantly, you’re still using your car and responsible for all of it’s expenses out of that 56c a mile. That goes to zero if they supply the car.
> 
> There won’t be any overtime because they wont even allow any driver enough hours to be forced into providing health insurance for them. I also highly doubt they’ll offer so much as an extra nickel for doing overnight.


Before Covid I worked for a black car company, we were paid $20 an hour, well the ones like me with experience were, we got massive overtime. Usually 20-25 hours. I’ve have as many as 35 hours OT, and that was working 5 days. They did offer healthcare, but it was useless as they paid almost none of the premium. Companies may have to offer healthcare insurance, but they sure don’t have to pay a large share of the premium.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberXking said:


> *If we were employees we would be paid mileage at 56 cents a mile. This is a federal law.* We would be paid for pick up which would stop the ridiculous long pick up requests. Wonder what they would pay us once they had to really pay for the car like every other real company has to. You work for Apple, Cisco, Safeway and use your car for work they're reimbursing you 56 cents minimum for using your car for work puposes,.


Where in the Federal Law is this? The IRS allows for a vehicle expense reimbursement up to a certain amount adjusted each year, or semi-annually in extreme cases. Employers are not required to pay that amount to employees, some do use it as a guideline, however it is not Federal Law. An employer can set what ever amount they want to reimburse you per mile. One caveat is when it comes to minimum wage requirements for employees.

Some states have laws regarding mileage reimbursement. Last I looked there were 3; California, Illinois, and Massachusetts.

As far as actual cost per mile driven, I am guessing most Uber drivers are driving vehicles that cost less than 32¢ per mile driven.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

anteetr said:


> You would be paid minimum wage plus 56c a mile. You would also work when they want you to (max 29 hours a week) and take all rides or you’re ****ing fired.


See my post above, they do not have to pay 56¢ per mile.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

all this taxes talk makes me want to puke. the best money I ever made was when I was a bricklayer making $35/hr CASH while double dipping on COVID increased unemployment. Made insane amount during that year or so. now i drive for uber making pennies and having to think about taxes taking half ? ugh


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> all this taxes talk makes me want to puke. the best money I ever made was when I was a bricklayer making $35/hr CASH while double dipping on COVID increased unemployment. Made insane amount during that year or so. now i drive for uber making pennies and having to think about taxes taking half ? ugh


So, the most money youve ever made was when you were committing a crime.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?
> 
> I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂


I don't answer surveys.
I sent Uber a survey once and they ignored me.

I make money doing consulting. People PAY ME for my opinions.
I don't do what I do for free.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> So, the most money youve ever made was when you were committing a crime.


Come on Christine.
You know crime pays.
It's the way the system is set up. I don't make the rules, I just try to survive them.
Corruption is common in socialist countries. The more socialiste we become, the more the gov't incentivizes criminal activity.

I have told people before: I am not a criminal, but I am an outlaw. I don't hurt people for a living, but I don't mind breaking laws.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> So, the most money youve ever made was when you were committing a crime.


dont give me that. so many people take advantage of the government, youre a fool if you dont


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> dont give me that. so many people take advantage of the government, youre a fool if you dont


The socialists have trained us that way. 
When I was being trained to be a man it was shameful to be 'on the gov't dole'. It was for miscreants, hobos. "You don't want to be like that. You need to be able to support yourself, and if you can't support your children you shouldn't have any. Have some pride boy - be a man."

Now it's "you're a fool if you don't take the gov't cheese". 

This is not repairable at this point.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> See my post above, they do not have to pay 56¢ per mile.


Agreed. I figured they would because most large corporations reimburse mileage at the IRS rate and Uber is a large corporation. It also allows me to make a fair assessment of the max you would get in that scenario.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So, the most money youve ever made was when you were committing a crime.


Thats usually how it works. Crime pays til you wind up in jail or dead. Feeling lucky?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

anteetr said:


> Thats usually how it works. Crime pays til you wind up in jail or dead. Feeling lucky?


It doesn't take luck.
Do you think that people who 'obey the law' are less likely to end up dead or in jail?

Just pick your crimes wisely.
Know what the penalty is if/when you get caught.
Do a risk/reward analysis.

I get a fair shot to steal a million dollars - its a different risk/reward scenario than robbing a likker store.
Embezzlers have less risk of prison time than a bank robber.

Also, my rule of thumb is: Don't do two crimes at the same time, even minor crimes.
For example: 
If you are transporting drugs, do not have a gun on you.
If you carry a gun, don't shop lift.
If you got a half pound of weed in the trunk, don't speed.

These days it also depends on a couple of things:

What city are you in and what's their policy on enforcing law?
What race are you.
How old are you.

Outlawing can be quite lucrative -- IF you know how.

PS: I have never been arrested. I have been 'detained' and held for questioning' ... then released, but I've never been charged with a crime other than traffic.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

anteetr said:


> Thats usually how it works. Crime pays til you wind up in jail or dead. Feeling lucky?


That's pretty much my approach to it too.

My Significant Other used to employ a paralegal, a former friend of mine. She collected unemployment while working on a contract basis for the law firm.

At the end of the year, she discovered that she could go to jail for it. Even asked if she could repay all the money she'd been paid. She got told it was her problem to work out.

I know she didn't go to jail, but I've often wondered what her husband thought about it. (He's always been a nice guy, and I actually met him first.) My guess is that she ended up repaying all the unemployment she collected, but that's just a wild @ss guess on my part.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> My Significant Other used to employ a paralegal, a former friend of mine. She collected unemployment while working on a contract basis for the law firm.


wow really committing a crime, im telling


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's pretty much my approach to it too.
> 
> My Significant Other used to employ a paralegal, a former friend of mine. She collected unemployment while working on a contract basis for the law firm.
> 
> ...


She either kept her mouth shut and got away with it or she confessed and paid back every penny plus interest and penalties because no good deed goes unpunished.

It is really difficult to get caught working on unemployment if you’re getting intermittent 1099 work or working a cash job while collecting. It happens, but it’s extremely rare.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> wow really committing a crime, im telling


The person committing the crime is not the employer. It's the person who is working for wages, and collecting unemployment compensation without reporting those wages.

The employer has no control over the actions of that employee in terms of requesting an unemployment payment.


----------



## 232200 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You shouldn't write in absolutes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don’t you look at you tax statement. You’ll be surprised. Youre getting 65% if you’re lucky. Don’t focus on individual trips, only the entire yearly amount. you said you’d be pissed if Uber didn’t lose money, do you think they really lose money on you?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

anteetr said:


> Well maybe in your specific case it isnt $125 a day because you were at least smart enough to buy a cheap, likely Korean car, but I guarantee your real expense number, which includes more than gas, oil changes and rideshare gap insurance is a lot closer to my $125 a day than it is to your $25 a day, which I honestly believe doesn’t cover your daily gas bill if you’re driving 250 miles a day.
> 
> Only one of us here is idiotic and cant do math.
> Hint: It isn’t me.
> ...


Your last sentence sums it up perfectly.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> Your last sentence sums it up perfectly.


And it’s only gotten worse since I wrote them.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It doesn't take luck.
> Do you think that people who 'obey the law' are less likely to end up dead or in jail?
> 
> Just pick your crimes wisely.
> ...


You should be cautious robbing a likker store. Those women in comfortable shoes might kick your ass


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

anteetr said:


> And it’s only gotten worse since I wrote them.


Agree !
All that are left are small pockets of opportunities in very specific areas.
The days of just turning on your app after work or on weekends are long long long gone.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Agree !
> All that are left are small pockets of opportunities in very specific areas.
> The days of just turning on your app after work or on weekends are long long long gone.


Monday after work 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM no pings.
Tuesday after work 5:00 PM to 10:00 PM 1 ping.
Wednesday after work 4:45 PM to 11:00 Pm no pings.

It has been a sad week.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New guy65 said:


> You should be cautious robbing a likker store. Those women in comfortable shoes might kick your ass


Especially in the community I live in.
There's a 'convenience' store here in town. The couple that own it carry openly. 
The wife of the pair straps on a 1911 .45 cal semi auto right on her ample hip.

There are many businesses here where the people working there carry. Most not openly, but if you know where and how to look ... you can see it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Monday after work 5:00 PM to 11:00 PM no pings.
> Tuesday after work 5:00 PM to 10:00 PM 1 ping.
> Wednesday after work 4:45 PM to 11:00 Pm no pings.
> 
> It has been a sad week.


Agree


----------



## NAYCRUZE (May 9, 2019)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. Have any of you gotten it? If so, what answers did you give out of curiosity?
> 
> I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else. I hope you all did the same 😂


Check this out: National survey of gig workers paints a picture of poor working conditions, low pay


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

NAYCRUZE said:


> Check this out: National survey of gig workers paints a picture of poor working conditions, low pay


After seeing who published that article, I knew before I even read it that it would be leftist propaganda and it certainly didn’t disappoint on that front.

While I agree the premise of the article that gig companies are exploiting their contractors, gig work is not as bad as that article portrays it to be and considering how exploitative Uber and Lyft are these days, thats really saying something. The article portrays gig work in as negative a light as possible in service of its publishing organization’s agenda that all gig workers should be (unionized) employees.

Gig workers don’t need a reclassification, they need a raise. The government will be the only one getting one from converting gig workers/independent contractors to employees/wage slaves, as it will enable government to collect more of their incomes in taxes while paying less welfare benefits due to the reclassified workers no longer being eligible for medicaid/obamacare subsidies, food stamps and the like. And, if they unionize, said union will grift dues off their guaranteed to be minimum wage salaries while providing nothing of value in return, sort of like the grocery union does to most of its membership. And that doesn’t even consider all the other reasons it will be worse for drivers that have nothing to do with money.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

anteetr said:


> I’ve been getting emails from them for a survey about why I quit driving. I let them know it has 100% to do with money and 0% to do with anything else.


Rohit finally got around to reading your response:


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

224922 said:


> Your suggestion that it costs $125 a day in expenses due to car depreciation & expenses *is so absurd *that I have no reply to you.


But you _did _reply to him. You said his claim was absurd.


----------

